# XM-8



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone know anything else about this gun? It seems kinda kick-ass, especially if you can have a combination of anything..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Ah, the planned M-16/M4 replacement! Very modular, eh? 
Should be something else, as long as all the kinks are worked out.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

YEah it sure as heck sounds great 8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)

Is it just me, or does the accessory "butt cap" sound a little unnerving?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

...Nah, I guess it's just you.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2005)

From the information that we have recieived on it. It is actually a very good rifle. It has many different configurations and is very light weight, easy to take apart and simple to fix. It does however like any advanced weapons system have some kinks but they will get them worked out. It is currently being tested against other experimental weapons by a team made up of soldiers form different backgrounds i.e. 1 Ranger, 1 Pilot, 1 cook, 1 mechanic, 1 medic....etc. So the soldiers get to decide what is going to be the next standard rifle. I will have to dig up an Army Times News Paper article on the different rifles they are testing and post it here. Very interesting stuff if my wife did not throw it out yet.


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

And it's almost a direct copy of the G-36 which will be equipping most European forces by 2008. America just doesn't like having the same so they got H K USA to develop a seperate model. Both the G-36 and XM-8 are H K though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 5, 2005)

Basically it is, yeah. They've just made it modular and reconfigurable.


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

I like the looks of it. We'll have to see how well it performs though. It should be good, both the M-8 and G-36.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

I believe the G-36 is already being used by the German Bundeswehr. If I recall they showed it to us when we visited one of there posts a while back. It is probably just fielded limited right now for trials and tests but I think I have seen it before.


----------



## Concorde247 (May 6, 2005)

It looks a good weapon, the fact that the Americans are testing it in this way with all different personnel using it makes perfect common sense.

Shame the europeans didnt think of testing the SA80 in the same way - instead of giving our troops unreliable crap!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

It is the best way to test i think, you get a real soldiers opinion.


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2005)

From what I have read is that the action makes use of M-16 parts. To what extent I don't know other than the bolt is virtually the same. Apparently this similarity is enough that Colt (another manufacturer in this competition) has put a temporary halt on the HK XM-8 until Colts lawsuit is resolved.

The action apprarently makes use of the M-16 action, but with the short stroke piston (AK-47) in lieu of the gas impingement upon the bolt face (M-16). The modular weapon system includes a short carbine, rifle, squad auto, and heavy barrel machine gun.

Other competitors included Robinson Arms, Armalite (apparently with a late submittal), and some others that escape me at the moment. What was most interesting to me is that with the exception of the XM-8, virtually all submittals looked just like an M-16/M-4 with lots of accessory rails hung all over it. Go figure.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 9, 2005)

THere is also apparently serious discussion about a new cartridge too. The 5.56mm NATO aka the civilian .223 Remington has been the subject of numeroius complaints from frontline soldiers, especially in Afghanastan, over failure to achieve one shot stops with center of mass hits.

Remington, in conjunction with the military has developed the 6.8mm SPC (Special Purpose Cartridge) and is pitching it as a replacement for some, if not all 5.56mm NATO applications.

The new 6.8mm cartridge fires a 115 gr. bullet at approximately 2,750 fps.

The 5.56mm NATO fores a 62gr. bullet at about 3,100 fps.

The new cartridge's dimensions are such that it can operate in the M-16 and related model platforms. 

Some of the military brass aren't sold on it. It should be interesting to see if it actually goes into operation.

Left - 6.8 SPC / Right - 5.56 NATO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> THere is also apparently serious discussion about a new cartridge too. The 5.56mm NATO aka the civilian .223 Remington has been the subject of numeroius complaints from frontline soldiers, especially in Afghanastan, over failure to achieve one shot stops with center of mass hits.
> 
> Remington, in conjunction with the military has developed the 6.8mm SPC (Special Purpose Cartridge) and is pitching it as a replacement for some, if not all 5.56mm NATO applications.
> 
> ...



One reason for this is. Tested in the field the 5.56 that is used to today just does not have eneogh stopping power. That is been one of the chief complaints by soldiers in combat. I personally do not know because I do not use a 5.56 weapon, but I know the same goes for my standard weapon the M-9 Baretta. Both do not have eneogh stopping power. I know for the M-9 I might as well throw my rounds at the enemy, I have a better chance of taking them out. The Army is also looking to replace the M-9 with something that has more stopping power such as going back to the Colt 45 or an HK.

Also as you were saying on the current M-4 and M-16 platforms, the parts are not interchangable. They want it to be like the AK-47 which was like so and had stopping power.

Here is some info on the XM-8. I dont think I will get the chance to test it out and tell you my opinion on it because before it goes into service I will be out of the army.



> For almost 40 years, the M-16 5.56mm combat rifle, in all its incarnations, has served as the United States military's primary battle rifle. To give you an idea of how long a time that is, the only other long gun with a similar tenure is the .58 caliber Brown Bess musket -- which entered service with the Continental Army in 1776.
> 
> The German weapons manufacturer Heckler Koch believes it's high time for a change; specifically, it would like to see the United States retire the M-16 and replace it with a slick, new, high-speed battle rifle dubbed the XM-8. And boy, what a rifle it is …
> 
> ...




XM-8 Prototype Specifications 

Caliber: 
5.56 x 45mm NATO

Builder: 
Heckler Koch 

Weight: 
6.4 lbs (prototype), 
5.7 lbs objective

Overall Length: 
33.3 inches (carbine stock extended) 

Barrel Length: 
Assault: 12.5" 
Sharpshooter: 20.0" 
Compact: 9.0" 
Automatic Rifle: 20.0"

Rate of Fire: 
Cyclic - 750 rpm 
Sustained - 85 rpm up to 210 rounds

Rate of Twist: 
1 in 7 inches

Barrel Life: 
20,000 rounds mininum 

Muzzle Velocity: 
3005 feet/second (M855 Ball) with 20" barrel
2675 feet/second with 12.5" barrel
2365 feet/second with 9.0" barrel

Magazine Capacity: 
10 or 30 rounds (magazines can be nested together); 100 round drum available

Stock: 
5 position adjustable for length 

Bayonet Lug: 
Yes (12.5 20" barrels)

Bipod Interface: 
Yes (20" only)

Sighting System: 
Fully integrated red dot with laser illuminator and pointer

Below are different ways the XM-8 can be configured.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 9, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said, "_ I know for the M-9 I might as well throw my rounds at the enemy, I have a better chance of taking them out. The Army is also looking to replace the M-9 with something that has more stopping power such as going back to the Colt 45 or an HK. _"

It is said that a pistol is only for use while you're getting your rifle. I have not heard anything about a serious movement to replace the 9mm as the standard pistol cartridge. You don't engage the enemy that often with a pistol. Even in close quarters like inside a house. 

The 9mm shoots considerably flatter than the .45 due to its significantly higher velocity. I don't think it's that much less lethal than the .45. A single center of mass hit with either can be fatal. The .45 has a very large cross-section that can prove detrimental in penetration. During the Korean conflict, there were accounts of enemy soldiers whose heavy winter clothing actually stopped .45 rounds from Thompsons. I suspect that these were at longer ranges though.

I do know that some special forces use the .45 instead of the 9mm for their sidearms so take my personal experiences with both with a grain of salt. 

I know that disatisfaction with the 9mm is quite common with soldiers. Part of it though (in my opinion) stems from the psychological impression that the .45 has. The 1911A1 pistol has a large diameter hole in the barrel of .45 as opposed to .35 inches and its individual rounds weigh considerably more at 230 grains as opposed to 124 grains. Thus, it just seems more lethal.

There was a similar disatisfaction when the armed forces went from the 7.62X51 NATO to the 5.56X43 NATO round for the main combat weapon. The new cartridge was bad mouthed before it's effectiveness was ever exstensively tested in combat. 

The current cries of disatisfaction did not arise until the Afghanastan campaign. In that threatre, the longer engagement ranges of 300 yards plus in conjunction with the shorter barreled M-4 with its reduction in muzzle velocity revealed the shortcoming of the little .22 cal bullet. It relies heavily on high velocity for its ability to impart terminal hydrostatic shock.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 9, 2005)

I know Ive never been proper military, but I was a cadet weapons instructor, and I sure as hell wouldnt want to be on the sharp end of a 5.56mm round. A buddy of mine saw a regular get taken down with one in a range accident, and from what he said, the guy was lucky to survive. Those rounds leave terrible exit wounds, and the fact that they're intended to wound rather than kill makes them even worse, IMHO. All I know is that when some jackass cadet decided to point a weapon at me, I had no qualms about putting him down...I wasnt willing to risk stopping one of those things, cos I was taught that you feel every second of it 

But, slightly more on topic, the XM8/G36 package does seem to be a good piece of kit. The sooner the British Army ditch the L8x family the better...even the cadet (bolt-action) versions used to jam every 5 minutes


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Those from the Battle of Black Sea complained about the 5.56 failing to stop their enemy. The Delta using the CAR-15s had titanium tipped rounds, it would go straight through with little internal damage. 

What Britain needs is the SLR back, that'll stop you one shot. 7.62mm...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said, "_ I know for the M-9 I might as well throw my rounds at the enemy, I have a better chance of taking them out. The Army is also looking to replace the M-9 with something that has more stopping power such as going back to the Colt 45 or an HK. _"
> 
> It is said that a pistol is only for use while you're getting your rifle. I have not heard anything about a serious movement to replace the 9mm as the standard pistol cartridge. You don't engage the enemy that often with a pistol. Even in close quarters like inside a house.



For someone like myself whos *primary weapon *, that means I dont carry a rifle. I depend on my M-9. And it has no stopping power. the weapon sucks. The army has been toying around with the prospet for several years now to replace it. Here is an artical from the Army Times about it.



> The March 4 “Pre-solicitation Notice for the Objective Individual Combat Weapon Increment I family of weapons,” invites small-arms makers to try and meet an Army requirement for a “non developmental family of weapons that are capable of firing U.S. standard M855 and M856” 5.56mm ammunition.
> 
> The family would consist of carbine, compact, designated marksman and light machinegun models.
> 
> ...



And this artical below, I can agree with because I have had the same problem not matter how much maintenance I perform on my M-9.



> Both soldiers and Marines also noted problems with the M-9 9 mm pistol.
> 
> “There was general dissatisfaction with this weapon,” the Army report said. “First and foremost, soldiers do not feel it possesses sufficient stopping power.”
> 
> ...






DAVIDICUS said:


> The 9mm shoots considerably flatter than the .45 due to its significantly higher velocity. I don't think it's that much less lethal than the .45. A single center of mass hit with either can be fatal. The .45 has a very large cross-section that can prove detrimental in penetration. During the Korean conflict, there were accounts of enemy soldiers whose heavy winter clothing actually stopped .45 rounds from Thompsons. I suspect that these were at longer ranges though.
> 
> I do know that some special forces use the .45 instead of the 9mm for their sidearms so take my personal experiences with both with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...



I know as someone who does not use the M-16/M-4. I can not talk to much about it. However the M-9 really does blow, trust me I used it every day for a year in Iraq. It is my primary weapon. I would rather have a Glock or HK. If I can find the other Army Times artical about it, I will post it, but it talks about how the army is looking at the HK right now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

yes i too say bring back the 7.62mm, now that was a proper round......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

12.7mm is a better round....


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

A .50 calibre Assault Rifle is an over-kill and a waste. The .303 will drop a man with ease. They have .50 cal Sniper Rifles, the Royal Marines use one the Snow Wolf, I think it's called. 

But then, they have a Czech made M-20 20mm Sniper Rifle in US service.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

yes i can sorta understand the 20mm sniper rifle but CC, using a .50cal rifle is stupid, there is no realistic combat situation where an infantryman would need a .50cal as the .303 can do anything the .50 can in terms of rifles.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

I know, but just saying ".50 cal" sounds so good 

20mm sniper rifle you say? Ill have to check that out...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

but you didn't even say .50cal first time........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Who cares?


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

There's the Czech M-20 and a South African built one but I can't remember it's designation. They have a very big counter-recoil on them. 

The most powerful handgun in the world is .50cal. The Desert Eagle .50.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

i thought it was the S&W 500??


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 10, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet, 

I'd be interested in reading that article. I didn't know that the Beretta was so problematic. I have only heard that it is very reliable, even in sandy desert conditions.

I think the main downside of going from the 9mm to the .45 would be a loss of capacity. You just can't fit as many big fat rounds into the handle of a handgun. No combat handgun, with military spec ammo, has decent accuracy (3-1/2" groups at 25 yards would be impressive). Moreover, no one expects decent accuracy from a handgun. That's why the sights are fixed. In light of this, having lots of rounds is advantageous. 

Keep us posted on any info about replacement of the M-9 or the 9mm.


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

No, it's the Desert Eagle and it's semi-automatic. Personally, I'd rather have a revolver...they don't jam.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 11, 2005)

The .500 Smith Wesson Magnum cartridge is much more powerful than the .50 Action Express cartridge that the Desert Eagle is chambered for.


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

The .500 S&W is reported as the most powerful revolver. I was wrong, the AE .50 isn't the most powerful. I can safely say though, it wouldn't really matter if you got shot by one.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2005)

David is right. .500 S&W is leaps and bounds more powerful than .50AE. 

Here is some evidence from the Hogdon Loading manual for both;

.50AE - 325gr bullet launched at 1431ft/sec for about 1485ft-lbs energy

And now (drum roll please)...

.500 S&W 325gr bullet launched at 2002ft/sec for 2907ft-lbs energy!

The .500S&W has double the muzzle energy of the .50AE. No small statement either! For those not familiar with these numbers, the .500S&W has a little MORE muzzle energy than the .308 (7.62 NATO). A typical .45ACP or hot 9mm has around 370ft-lbs or so muzzle energy.

Any one who claims to shoot full power .500S&W (or .50AE for that matter) on a consistent basis is either a liar, stupid, or destined for a serious case of carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2005)

> I can safely say though, it wouldn't really matter if you got shot by one.



That's an affirmative!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 11, 2005)

"_I can safely say though, it wouldn't really matter if you got shot by one._"

Sure it does. When you're in Heaven and everone is standing around making small talk and someone asks how you got there, you can brag about how you were hit by a train.

Speaking of unpleasant recoil and muzzle blast, I have a 7-1/2" .44 Magnum Ruger Redhawk. I received some Garrett 330 gr. / 1,400 fps. "Hammerhead" loads as a gift that I am positively frightened to shoot.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2005)

Geez David! Those things are monsters. But you gotta try just to say you did. As I recall, the Ruger is one of the few pistols that can chamber those hammerheads since the OAL requires a longer cylinder, right?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 11, 2005)

Yes. Definitely not for use in the S&W M29, Freedom Arms revolvers, Ruger single actions, etc. with their shorter cylinders.

Seriously though, the thrill of touching off guns with painful recoil no longer has any appeal to this sissy. In addition to those Garrett cartridges, I also have a box of 3-1/2" magnum 00 buckshot loads and a box of 225 gr. Federal High Energy .338 Winchester Magnum loads that I won't shoot either. Those .338 loads develop 4,300 fpe!


----------



## Sal Monella (May 11, 2005)

What does the "Redhawk" look like?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 11, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2005)

Ye olde hand cannon!


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2005)

I hear ya. I already have a bad flinch habit that I have to really concentrate to minimize.

I don't own any hand cannons (unless you count S&W 686+ or Ruger SP101...I don't). I would say the worst kicking gun that I own is my Mossberg 590 with 2 1/2" OO or Enfield Mk I. With no recoil pad they are not uncomfortable, just enough to get this wimpy guys attention.

I swear to you that I saw an ad once that read:

"For Sale. .300WinMag. 19 Shells. $xxx or best offer"

Got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 11, 2005)

You have a Ruger SP101? I have been thinking about getting one as a home defensive piece that my wife could handle. In a stressful emergency situation, I think a revolver would have distinct advantages for her over a semi-auto as it wouldn't require cocking or a release of the safety before engaging the threat. 

How do you like it? How does it shoot? Any complaints?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet,
> 
> I'd be interested in reading that article. I didn't know that the Beretta was so problematic. I have only heard that it is very reliable, even in sandy desert conditions.
> 
> ...



I will see if I can find the article. My wife probably threw it out already. I believe the army is looking at an HK or a Glock right now. All I know is anything to replace my 9mm would be nice. I remember just going to the range and shoot in Iraq for our annual qualification (kind of funny since we were shooting our weapons almost daily down there, just on a 2 way shooting range  ) and my 9mm jammed on me about 4 times before I was able to finish shooting the table. I cleaned it regularly and took very good care of it. I figure it could save my life one day, so I am going to take care of it but it jammed all the time. I really am not a fan of the 9mm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

The only handgun that I own personally is a .38 Special. The only reason I like it is because it reminds of the old Detective movies.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

The only handgun I own is a .177cal air pistol that doesnt fire in a straight line


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

i've got a .177 BB gun, that's me only hand gun.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

That probably does more damage than my air pistol


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

proberly.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

We'll have a shoot out...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

Believe it or not I have never owned a BB Gun only real guns.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Ive only owned air rifles really, and theyre not even mine! 

Right im off to watch Blackadder... 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (May 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> The only handgun I own is a .177cal air pistol that doesnt fire in a straight line



Ive got a GAT, and that fires round corners!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ive only owned air rifles really, and theyre not even mine!
> 
> Right im off to watch Blackadder... 8)



Well Im off to bed. I have P.T. at 6 in the morning tomorrow and then I have test flights to do tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2005)

I too bought my SP101 for my wife. I bought the 3.25"? barreled version, as I was not looking for a snubby for concealment, but rather as a nightstand weapon. My wife is not a gun fanatic like me, so I needed a simple double action revolver that was small enough to fit her hand, yet provide some real stopping power. I figured I would get the .357Mag and the stoke it with .38spl for minimized recoil (110gr .38spl +P to be exact). I love the gun. Solid, good pointability, 5 shots, good manufacturing with minimal tool marks. It is not the lightest of "short barrelled pocket revolvers" by any stretch of the imagination. GREAT grips that look plain but feel right (rubber with plastic panels...sounds stupid but it works!). Sights are plain front with integral groove rear. You can send it off and get tritium inserts (either front or front/rear). However, for such short ranges as this gun was intended, whats the point.

Only complaint is the double action pull is too high. I have not measured it, but I suspect that it is above 12 or 13 pounds. My wife uses a double handed weaver stance, so she just uses two fingers for leverage. But be forewarned. Nothing a competent gunsmith couldn't cure.

I highly recommend getting one. I find that the more I handle it, the more I like it. Ruger makes a good solid gun for the money.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 11, 2005)

I think I might get the 2.25" bbl. I like the idea of stoking it with 38 Special +P's. (Less blinding muzzle flash in the dark and still lethal)

Thanks.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2005)

I'm still struggling with what a .38spl sounds like in a closed room. Now make the leap to .357. I suspect that while you may save your family's life discharing the firearm, you may never live to actually hear the praises.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2005)

I opted for the 3 inch version trying to justify in my mind the increased velocity as well as minimizing muzzle flash. I like the looks better too.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 11, 2005)

If it were just for storage in the bedroom for self-defense I would personally opt for a longer barrel as well (probably a 4" GP100).

I need something that can be taken on family camping excursions as well though, so I want something a bit smaller for concealed carry.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2005)

If your gonna pack it, you might want to look at the Taurus or small frame S&Ws. They are much lighter. Heck, I think (shudder) that you can get a Scandium or Titanium version that weighs (shudder again) about 11oz-13oz in (shudder) .357.

I don't care what manly man claims might exist...that's gotta hurt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

The only experience I have with handguns is my 9mm that the army issued me and the .38 Special that I own. I have not even fired the .38 since I was a teenager and me and my dad would go to the indoor range on the military post were he was stationed. I really need to get back into it.


----------



## Matt308 (May 13, 2005)

Nothin like it. I too have been unfortunate to have other priorities. Much fun. I have taken both my boys (5 and 10) out to kill some pop cans. They can entertain themselves for hours with less than a few bucks in .22s.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Yeah we used to do the same thing on our property. We would shoot coke and beer cans with .22's. Loads of fun when you are younger.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

I discovered yesterday that you can buy some cheap plates in the local supermarket for just 72p...£10 worth of them will keep me happy for about 10 mins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Huh, with your BB gun?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Air Rifle....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Ah


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

yes but it's a .177 so he'll only need one plane, the pellets'll just rebound off........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Ive shot straight through a traffic cone with my .177 before...plates are no problem


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Get a 30-06!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2005)

Wanna see some fun???? Fill up old milk gallon jugs with water and shoot em from 15 yards with a 12 gauge shotgun....

My father used this very demonstration when I was but a wee lad to show me the full destructive force of a shotgun....

Changed my life forever, that little lesson did....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

I have actually seen that done also. Quite amazing,the power.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

One I filled a tin can with car polish and shot it, hoping to get a blood splarter effect. It didnt work


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

You will need more then an airgun to get that effect.


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

Shoot eggs with air rifles to splatter them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

You, my friend, are a genius.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

I think ill have to go on a shopping spree to Tesco, to buy some targets  Shaking up a bottle of Cola and shooting the cap off makes a great explosion


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2005)

I tried shooting a 1lb propane bottle with a 9mm while hiding behind a VERY wide tree. No effect. Sure was disappointing.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Just mix Francium and Flourine- you'll wipe out your house!


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2005)

MM...your not helping


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

If you want to hurt yourself throw a deoderant can on a fire. Don't worry, it doesn't have to be full. 

I've done it before and most of us were smart enough to run away, the person that wasn't I had to drag by his hair. Lucky too, 'cos he'd have been badly burnt, GREEN FLAME!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Ive done that and was dissappoint with the results to be homest. Baked Bean cans which havent been opened are great, they explode and beans go everywhere


----------



## Matt308 (May 18, 2005)

I too have been witnessed to the aerosol can exploding. I accidentally tossed an aerosol can into a burn pile. About 10 minutes later a huge explosion and debris went everywhere. It was only when I found a flat piece of metal (the outside of the aerosol can blown to a completely flat state) that I deduced what I had done. Never did find the circular end caps.

When I was a stupid young man who perceived himself as immortal, we would go camping and sit by the fire drinking beer into the wee hours of the morning. We would take a full beer and toss it into the campfire's coals. About 45 minutes or so later, the campfire would literally explode. It became a sort of a moron's dare to see who would continue to huddle over the fire and hot embers with a ticking bomb buried underneath.

...aahhh the dumb things that occur when you mix youth and alcohol.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 18, 2005)

Methane bubbles are a good one...
Get a 2 litre empty coke bottle, turn it upside down and cut off the bottom. Fill it with washing up liquid and glycerol and shove a tube from a gas tap through the lid and turn it on. The bubles stick together in the bottle, when they spill over the top seperate them from the rest with a ruler and light them with a splint. Rings of Fire!


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Mispent youth.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Ive long had an idea for a game to play with slugs. Never got round to it yet though.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

You know if you slowly ease your foot down on their backs, their head grows then explodes? It's true, do it sometime.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

My Summer Holidays are taking shape nicely


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Oh crap, you school girls will be out and about for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

I wont. I got another year of school yet.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Well, those that have finished school aren't school girls...oh wait, when do your summer holidays start!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Late July or something like that.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Oh, that's alright then...still the losers who have just left school will be out and being all wacky...see, this is when all the fights happen 'cos everyone kicks the crap out of school leavers. 

I don't...I just point and laugh.


----------



## Matt308 (May 18, 2005)

plan_D...Your wife...Is she a go'er? Eh? Eh?


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Are you insinuating something?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> If you want to hurt yourself throw a deoderant can on a fire. Don't worry, it doesn't have to be full.
> 
> I've done it before and most of us were smart enough to run away, the person that wasn't I had to drag by his hair. Lucky too, 'cos he'd have been badly burnt, GREEN FLAME!


Full cans of beans thrown into a fire are pretty cool too. Instant grenade.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

I know. I said that up there, 3rd post down, but everyone ignored me


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

You should know, CC, that almost all the time everyone ignores you.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I know. I said that up there, 3rd post down, but everyone ignored me


I wasn't ignoring you, I was agreeing with you...yeah...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

I am amazed you guys are still alive.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 24, 2006)

I actually like the G-36 better than the M-8. But the new 6.8 mm round should be a huge advatage and improvment over the smaller 5.56mm.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 24, 2006)

Never mind. Post came to late...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

yes well over a year


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2006)

Coming from the rear, that's P38s way!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Clave (Jul 25, 2006)

That's not a bullet, *this* is a bullet!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

Your right, thats a cannon round!

Good one on me Tiger. Trying to think of something.....


----------



## Torch (Jul 25, 2006)

Good thread, here are my toys, Springfield XD .40 Tactical, Springfield XD .45, Walther P99 .40, Beretta 9mm stainless compact, Kimber TLE .45 with a .17hm2 conversion kid, Smith&Wesson 686 stainless .357, Taurus snubbie .38spl, Sig Mosquito .22lr, Smith&Wesson 617 4" barrel .22lr. Found a 20lb propane tank in the woods while rabbit hunting one day. With my Kimber .45cal I would punch a huge dent in the side of it at 10yrds. With the .357 I would put a hole thru one side. My friends .44mag put a hole thru both sides..........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats a whole lot of guns Torch! 

My favorite out of those is the Walther P-99.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's the one that I'm pursuing. I'm only worried that cartridges and reloading supplies will be scarce if it doesn't catch on. I was in Washington DC and saw in the Washington Post the Secret Service apprehend a man and they were armed with this, only in 10.5in barrel.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 27, 2006)

Im sorry, but that is the ugliest gun in my opinion....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Your right, thats a cannon round!
> 
> Good one on me Tiger. Trying to think of something.....



Unless it is an immediate come back, it is worthless. You cant do it 1, 2, or even 3 days later...

Face it, you got punked!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah. But the gun above is the ugliest gun ever!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Im not talking about your post saying it was an ugly gun. I am talking about where tiger punked you and you said you were trying to think of a comeback. Too late!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

hehe


----------

